# Could these Vics be kept together?



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

Xystichromis "Kyoga Flamebacks"
Paralabidochromis chromogynos "Zue Island"
Platytaeniodus "red tail sheller"

I thought these may be ok together since they are all colored very different and the females are also all different. What do you think?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It could be a pretty mix of colored fishes, nice combo for me, in what tank's volume do you want to keep them??,  
xris


----------



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

The tank is a 90 gallon.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Then it's perfect
xris


----------

